# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  TR/Horse.GPL не могу избавиться

## asiami

Доброго времени суток. 

Никак не могу избавиться от TR/Horse.GPL. Антивирус не удаляет, только перекладывает заражённые файлы. Помогите пжлста!

hello!

I can't get rid of TR/Horse.GPL. Antivirus doesnt delete it, just removes the files infected....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

В логе нет ничего подозрительного.
В каком файле обнаруживается троян?

----------

